

What should I do if Facebook's fake account reporting process doesn't work? - happyman

Someone has created an abusive fake account in my friends name. Few obscene/porn images are posted in the album. That account has been befriended by about 300 people. I helped my friend to report those images to Facebook through the procedures that Facebook provides. But the images are not taken down. Perhaps, they don't appear obscene enough for Facebook.<p>We tried to report the fake account by following the process described in Facebook help pages. While doing it Facebook sends a secret code to users phone as a text message. But we didn't receive that message even though we tried for many times. As Facebooks login approvals are not enabled for my country, Facebook might not have done deals with mobile phone networks of my country. 
So, I'm stuck without any alternatives. And my friend has to continue to suffer from embarrassment which she did not expect to happen. Is there anything I can do to get rid of this mess?
======
Forrest7778
Maybe someone in the a country that can receive the messages might be kind
enough to report the person for you? This may be past your preference of
getting personal with someone over the internet - adding them on FB and all -
but I don't see why it wouldn't work in reporting the person, assuming you
can't contact them about reporting the person via email or any other
professional form.

------
zeynalov
Find proper contact form for reporting. It must work. I did it several times.
But,

If it doesn't work, register 10 users. Use proxies and different browsers when
you log in. Report the fake account - important - always report with the same
reason. It will be controlled by facebook admins and will be deleted.

